# 03/17/2021 - AEW Dynamite | St. Patrick's Day SLAM - Dr. Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa Main Event Edition



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Should be a good one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Haven't read the spoilers (except one or two things) but apparently Britt vs. Thunder is awesome and must-see. I look forward to it.

A bit awkward that the Good Brothers are still being promoted as IMPACT tag champs and will probably have the belts, considering they dropped them at the PPV. But that's a match I look forward to, along with Cody vs. Penta and Jade probably squashing someone.

The eight-man tag will be the usual frantic get-your-spots-in 10 minute match, but I am stoked to see Bear Country on Dynamite. They add a whole different dynamic to the tag division and are fun hoss workers. Wonder if they could be merged into the Jurassic Express?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Haven't read the spoilers (except one or two things) but apparently Britt vs. Thunder is awesome and must-see. I look forward to it.
> 
> *A bit awkward that the Good Brothers are still being promoted as IMPACT tag champs and will probably have the belts, considering they dropped them at the PPV. *But that's a match I look forward to, along with Cody vs. Penta and Jade probably squashing someone.
> 
> The eight-man tag will be the usual frantic get-your-spots-in 10 minute match, but I am stoked to see Bear Country on Dynamite. They add a whole different dynamic to the tag division and are fun hoss workers. Wonder if they could be merged into the Jurassic Express?


The show was taped before the PPV so they probably didn't know who was going to win


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Haven't read the spoilers (except one or two things) but apparently Britt vs. Thunder is awesome and must-see. I look forward to it.
> 
> A bit awkward that the Good Brothers are still being promoted as IMPACT tag champs and will probably have the belts, considering they dropped them at the PPV. But that's a match I look forward to, along with Cody vs. Penta and Jade probably squashing someone.
> 
> The eight-man tag will be the usual frantic get-your-spots-in 10 minute match, but I am stoked to see Bear Country on Dynamite. They add a whole different dynamic to the tag division and are fun hoss workers. Wonder if they could be merged into the Jurassic Express?





rbl85 said:


> The show was taped before the PPV so they probably didn't know who was going to win


I wonder if they'll have the belts out with them. If not it could be a bit about Impact trying to fuck on AEW here. AEW would have been right to promote them as Tag Champs up until the match result at the PPV. I wonder if AEW will put out a new promo pic today for that match.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking forward to the Cody v Penta match. It won't disappoint.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like another explosive show. 

I really hope that Bear County just goes HAM in that tag match. You got two massive hosses, would be awesome for them to get some shine and I'd bet they'll get over quick.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The thumbnail for the Youtube Road To looks like it could be airbrushed on the side of a van


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Card looks great, as have the majority of recent episodes. I don't look forward to multi man matches particularly but I can handle one per show - and if Bear Country are involved I'm more invested than usual. Three of the matches have me excited and I look forward to more storyline developments.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dont want to be that wrestling fan that always complains about something but having britt baker vs rosa in a unsanctioned lights out match really devalues the match stipulations, I can't be the only one that wishes aew would ease of using so many match stipulations, they are signs of lazy booking and make the stipulation feel less and less special, it seems like every 2 weeks we have an aew match with some type of stipulation.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> Dont want to be that wrestling fan that always complains about something but having britt baker vs rosa in a unsanctioned lights out match really devalues the match stipulations, I can't be the only one that wishes aew would ease of using so many match stipulations, they are signs of lazy booking and make the stipulation feel less and less special, it seems like every 2 weeks we have an aew match with some type of stipulation.


Why? I think the built that the feud had deserve it.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Dont want to be that wrestling fan that always complains about something but having britt baker vs rosa in a unsanctioned lights out match really devalues the match stipulations, I can't be the only one that wishes aew would ease of using so many match stipulations, they are signs of lazy booking and make the stipulation feel less and less special, it seems like every 2 weeks we have an aew match with some type of stipulation.


As a general principle I don't necessarily disagree, and there have been examples such as the bunk house match and the Kingston/Archer lumberjack match. However, in this case, I feel the stip is warranted for the feud and it's a point of interest because it's also the first time a female match has main evented - it rightly has a big match feel to it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I will not be watching this. The spoilers were dull.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why? I think the built that the feud had deserve it.


Fair enough, maybe it's just me that believes that the feud needed some way to go to feel like a truly heated or intensely personal rivalry for it to warrant such a stipulation at this point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Dont want to be that wrestling fan that always complains about something but having britt baker vs rosa in a unsanctioned lights out match really devalues the match stipulations, I can't be the only one that wishes aew would ease of using so many match stipulations, they are signs of lazy booking and make the stipulation feel less and less special, it seems like every 2 weeks we have an aew match with some type of stipulation.


This could be Rosa's write off for the time being as NWA starts taping again and has a PPV kick-off in the next week or so. Also this is the first time AEW has women main eventing a Dynamite, and promoting it as a big deal. Needed the extra hook I think in hopes they don't tank in the ratings.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> I will not be watching this. The spoilers were dull.


Shut up man, i was hyping it. This should be considered spoiler.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Surprised MJF and company haven't been advertised yet so hoping they are doing more than a small pre-recorded promo. Matches look great at east(10 man is random as shit but whatever, more BB&B/JE/Bear Country is always welcome).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Dont want to be that wrestling fan that always complains about something but having britt baker vs rosa in a unsanctioned lights out match really devalues the match stipulations, I can't be the only one that wishes aew would ease of using so many match stipulations, they are signs of lazy booking and make the stipulation feel less and less special, it seems like every 2 weeks we have an aew match with some type of stipulation.


AEW is a promotion that's gonna do a lot of hardcore stuff. It's just part of the product. Regular matches pretty much don't have rules. I doubt they will change this for the foreseeable future


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Surprised MJF and company haven't been advertised yet so hoping they are doing more than a small pre-recorded promo. Matches look great at east(10 man is random as shit but whatever, more BB&B/JE/Bear Country is always welcome).


Apparently they're going to do a great promo


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck this thread is full of spoilers. I guess I'm out. They gotta go live weekly of they're gonna let people in


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Fuck this thread is full of spoilers. I guess I'm out. They gotta go live weekly of they're gonna let people in


Agreed, spoilers should be kept in a separate thread or at the very least spoiler tags should be enforced.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Agreed, spoilers should be kept in a separate thread or at the very least spoiler tags should be enforced.


Usually there is a spoiler thread in fact there is one


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a fun show.

I expect big things from Rosa vs. Britt. I'll pick Rosa to win. I know most are assuming Britt will win and she very easily could. But, considering Britt has gotten the better of Rosa the last few weeks and considering this match won't count towards anyone's record, I could see Rosa getting her revenge here to end the feud for now.

Gallows and Anderson don't do much for me when they're by themselves but I'm interested to see how Mox and Eddie team up here. Wonder if this is a one time thing or if Mox and Eddie will have an extended tag run.

I'll be interested to see how much of a fight Pentagon vs. Cody is after the segment last week. Whether it's this week or whenver, eventually Pentagon has to go full Lucha Underground Pentagon and break Cody's arm.

The 10 man tag is a 10 man tag, you know what you're going to get out of it. Interested in Bear Country though.



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Looks like another *explosive* show.
> 
> I really hope that Bear County just goes HAM in that tag match. You got two massive hosses, would be awesome for them to get some shine and I'd bet they'll get over quick.


......Ugh. Alright, if we're gonna keep using this pun, I'm gonna keep posting this:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Usually there is a spoiler thread in fact there is one


Then definitely no excuse for people posting spoilers in here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371577405761015819
Road to St.Patrick's Day Slam added into the OP.

As much as I like Alex Abrahantes' "Penta Says...", this was the type of promo where subtitles should have been used. Backstage taped promos = subtitles, live mic moments = translator.

However that being said, this was a damn good "Road to..." selling Penta/Cody, Mox/Kingston vs GB and Britt vs Rosa. All very well presented.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Could be a really good show.

Hope we get some good promos and segments. Especially from MJFs new group/

They should get around 800k for this episode you hope with how stacked it is.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking forward to Rosa vs Britt. And Jade Cargill too, even tho she's prob just going to squash some nameless jobber. 

Because the Rosa/Britt match is lights out and unsanctioned, does it mean that the result won't count toward each of their record or ranking? I remember the result didn't count back when Omega and Mox had their unsanctioned match. Anyway, I only ask because if it doesn't count then maybe they will give the win to Rosa even tho she's not officially signed. What do y'all think?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Cody go by "Rhodes" now on AEW programming or just promotional stuff? Cody himself tweeted out this promo pic as well -

"THIS WEDNESDAY 
PENTA
RHODES
TNT"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Alex Abrahantes/Penta is a good pairing, AEW struck gold with this, I hope they capitalize on it. Alex is a perfect manager/translator for heel Penta


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

The first three matches look good! 
I'm looking forward to seeing Cody in a proper match again and the Penta promo last week got me hyped.

I'm sure the 4 man tag will be a mess but we can just skip that one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW's graphic and video production team need a raise. With the Road to Dynamite videos and posters, they make weekly episodes of Dynamite feel like a PPV.

I'm expecting a Cody win (haven't read the spoilers) but if so, I'm hoping that it leads to a push for Penta like Kingston got after his defeat to Cody. Cody often feels like the testing ground for wrestlers (he was Darby's first opponent, Starks, etc.).

The Death Triangle is in a weird place right now. PAC is being a dick and it's hard to tell if he's face or heel - even after their 'face turn' his behaviour didn't change one bit and he's now beefing with the Bucks. So we can call him a tweener. Fenix meanwhile has been outgoing masked babyface in recent weeks. And now Penta, with his edgy comments last week seems like a dick heel. So we sorta have a triangle of face/heel/tweener... which is rare, and I wonder how they will proceed from here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait for tomorrow night. Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker are gonna kill it. So will Cody and Penta. 

Really interested in seeing what MJF and his new stable have to say as well. Surprised there is no graphic for it, but there's no way they are not on the show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Looks like a good show other than the clusterfuck tag match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

People should be banned for spoiling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

UK fans: A reminder that the show starts at midnight tonight due to clock changes in the USA.

Meanwhile, this has been announced and could be good too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They gotta get PAC in the ring more often. Why does Fenix get all the love? The match with Angelico should be cool though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> UK fans: A reminder that the show starts at midnight tonight due to clock changes in the USA.
> 
> Meanwhile, this has been announced and could be good too.
> 
> View attachment 98764


Have Angelico and Evans been broken up? Evans has been wrestling without Angelico recently and I thought Angelico might be injured or out of country, but now we have Angelico working singles here AND no "w/Jack Evans" like PAC is listed accompanying Fenix.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Have Angelico and Evans been broken up? Evans has been wrestling without Angelico recently and I thought Angelico might be injured or out of country, but now we have Angelico working singles here AND no "w/Jack Evans" like PAC is listed accompanying Fenix.


Maybe Angelico has a chance now away from Jack Evans


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> UK fans: A reminder that the show starts at midnight tonight due to clock changes in the USA.
> 
> Meanwhile, this has been announced and could be good too.
> 
> View attachment 98764


Thank you I didn’t know!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking forward to this one. Good card plus I look forward to the MJF faction - Inner Circle stuff.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

3venflow said:


> UK fans: A reminder that the show starts at midnight tonight due to clock changes in the USA.
> 
> Meanwhile, this has been announced and could be good too.
> 
> View attachment 98764


Two bits of good news! I'm guna stay up for a change 🙌


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Angelico has a chance now away from Jack Evans


I'd love to see it. I think he should radically change his ring gear if he wants to "rebrand" and branch out as a singles. AEW is missing a sub specialist type so if he went that route, I wouldn't be opposed either.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd love to see it. I think he should radically change his ring gear if he wants to "rebrand" and branch out as a singles. AEW is missing a sub specialist type so if he went that route, I wouldn't be opposed either.


Yeah initially i liked Jack Evans and didn't liked Angelico, now is the other way. Jack Evans turned out a master of botches lately.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone want to make a last-minute prediction in the game, now is the time


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah initially i liked Jack Evans and didn't liked Angelico, now is the other way. Jack Evans turned out a master of botches lately.


Angelico is only 33yrs old as well. Kid is just entering his wrestling prime. He has the look and size and good in the ring I wonder if he's just tragically bad on the mic or something as reason he's never been pushed. Or maybe too loyal to Jack Evans. I know he was injury prone in Lucha Underground. Time to see what he can do. 

(If he's really bad on the mic, you could add him to Team Taz, or give Vickie a male client). 

I like Jack as well, but the team is going nowhere and Jack looks like he was ridden hard and put away wet. I'd try a Jack Evans and Joey Janela tag team - I think their promo's could get pretty crazy if you gave them near total creative control.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Has the show already started? 

Found a stream on fite TV and atm cody/pentagon match is on lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> Has the show already started?
> 
> Found a stream on fite TV and atm cody/pentagon match is on lol


Please no spoilers. Its taped and somehow its probably already on Fite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So do we really hear from him this time or will he be interrupted or something. Will this be a bit - he never actually talks?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Please no spoilers. Its taped and somehow its probably already on Fite.


Oh sorry mate my bad. 

Was wondering why already on fite TV as thought was starting at midnight here in UK.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Please no spoilers. Its taped and somehow its probably already on Fite.


Purposeful spoilers should be instabanned.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> Oh sorry mate my bad.
> 
> Was wondering why already on fite TV as thought was starting at midnight here in UK.


Nah you're good, you didn't spoil anything, just wanted to give you a heads up in case you thought we were already watching here in the states.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, starting off with this. Should be good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Coming off a private jet okay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like Alex and Penta is a permanent thing now hell yeah


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Penta, he's so cool.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Go Penta


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pentagon should win this, but...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man crowd is hot tonight


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

NamelessJobber said:


> Penta, he's so cool.


I appreciate it 🤗


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate went the wrestler climbs to the top rope with his opponent to assist the them.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Penta is star material.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The taunting by Penta is hilarious. He's having fun out there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Love Pentas charisma


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW back to spamming Canadian destroyers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> AEW back to spamming Canadian destroyers.


I never want to see another destroyer, tope, or superkick for the rest of my life at this point.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> AEW back to spamming Canadian destroyers.


Remember when those used to mean something?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol did they spit on the camera?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LAME ending.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lame finish

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

lolcody wins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I knew it. Cody RhHhodes brought the shovel.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Bdons gonna show up any second

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The most devastating move in pro wrestling.... the roll up!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Fuck off cody. Demon bitch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Still won't stop me enjoying his matches. Penta and Fenix vs LAX even made Impact worth watching for a while.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

60 year old Billy Gunn out here looking like a house, dwarfing everyone


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


cody no selling again


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Am I overreacting by suggesting Cody just buried the arm breaker by Penta?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Didn’t like the finish, doesn’t seem like the feud is over though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That finish made Pentagon look so fucking stupid and weak. That arm breaker took people off of Lucha Underground for MONTHS at a time, and Cody just rolled him up like nothing happened. There was literally no reason for Cody to win here.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Dumb finish


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Excellent pacing and physicality in that match.

Penta has so much presence, but he needs to be “breaking” arms at some point, its time they pushed his gimmick more.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did that shirt say don't slap the leg lmao


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That's an ending a là Cody matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That picture of Christian looks like he just realized he is finally one of the tallest guys on a roster.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Callis is awesome in everything he does! And AEW really needs to fire Alex Marvez. He adds nothing


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I know they aren't making the arm spot as much of a huge signature and deadly thing as in LU, but having Cody win on a roll up right after it was stupid, especially if Penta was going to attack right after anyway. Bad finish, but good match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shots fired at WWE lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

We better see MJF's group, tonight. I don't care about anything else.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good promo by Don, Nick always looks so dopey 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can the Bucks just go flip on Dark or something?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Shots fired at WWE lol


Drew had a shot at AEW on Raw so turnaround is fair play lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt Jackson getting better at promos, Nick is still trash though


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Can the Bucks just go flip on Dark or something?


Rey and PAC will take those titles and hopefully we won't see them for a minute.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Drew had a shot at AEW on Raw so turnaround is fair play lol.


Did he? Lol missed that what did he say?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade Cargill is wrestling next. 🥵


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody is mediocre and the Bucks are garbage. AEW will never go anywhere until the mediocre elite step out of the spotlight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That finish made Pentagon look so fucking stupid and weak. That arm breaker took people off of Lucha Underground for MONTHS at a time, and Cody just rolled him up like nothing happened. There was literally no reason for Cody to win here.*


Cody shenanigans got to expect it lol. That's part of why his matches are fun lol. Agreed it was dumb tho


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Jade Cargill is wrestling next. 🥵


She can body slam me honestly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody vs Penta was awesome. I don't like rollup finishes generally but it kept Penta looking strong by making it seem flukish and a result of his arrogance.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Can the Bucks just go flip on Dark or something?


We don’t want them on Dark either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade Cargills entrance is great she looks so good


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jade about to get her squash on


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

2 women’s matches in one night wow lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Drew had a shot at AEW on Raw so turnaround is fair play lol.


now i'd agree with you however this episode was taped before drew even said anything


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Did he? Lol missed that what did he say?











Drew McIntyre On If He Was Mocking AEW On WWE RAW - Wrestling Inc.


Drew McIntyre made some comments on WWE RAW this past Monday night that many fans took as a dig at AEW. During the episode, McIntyre addressed MVP making guarantees that he could not deliver. “I noticed that MVP made some guarantees tonight,” said McIntyre. “That’s such a dangerous thing to do...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> 2 women’s matches in one night wow lol


That's gotta be a first. 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Right to Squashville.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

the_hound said:


> now i'd agree with you however this episode was taped before drew even said anything


Yeah it was more to do with the "exploding" ring.

Drew

“I noticed that MVP made some guarantees tonight,” said McIntyre. “That’s such a dangerous thing to do in this industry. If you make a guarantee and don’t deliver, fans get upset and sparks fly.”


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good squash, but with the entrance and all I hope they don't push her too fast, she needs A LOT more time before I would think about doing that as she's still very green. 

There's a lot of potential though


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good squash, Jade looks pretty alright in small doses.

Her finisher looks a bit too convoluted for my liking.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dammit I wanted to see more that German suplex was devastating


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn that was one hell of a suplex


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Here we Go!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here we go time for the new Evolution


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Spears is so distracting, and not in a good way.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These taped shows always flow way better than the live shows.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did they change MJF's theme? Or is this just the theme for his group?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spears should be on Dark. Not Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade is a monster. I'm glad they're booking her like one.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tully's like a sober sane Ric Flair


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Tully 😍


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Cody shenanigans got to expect it lol. That's part of why his matches are fun lol. Agreed it was dumb tho


*Has @bdon blown a gasket yet?*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

That theme tune’s slight similarity to The Horseman music must be deliberate.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im sold on this group strictly because of tully talking. he just has such a voice presence . That is how you fucking talk and give a promo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

reminds me of dynasty in mlw


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully is so damn good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at Staples today and the young cashier had her eyebrow shaved in the same pattern as Shawn Spears. She pulled it off a lot better though


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> im sold on this group strictly because of tully talking. he just has such a voice presence . That is how you fucking talk and give a promo


Yeah, he's got the Charles Dance voice presence/command.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, MJF IS BACK!*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MJF reads this forum.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Just made me think MJF is like Tully and it's as if Tully back in the day betrayed Ric Flair with Jericho being Flair.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MJF needs a raise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES! BLAME JERICHO FOR THE COMEDY BULLSHIT!!! Cornette will be so proud.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shawn Spears should shave his head if he wants to be in a group like this. He looks like a geek with them


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

I see a pattern forming, impact gets the blame for the explosions and well jericho gets the blame for mjf........


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

MJF always amazes me with his mic skills

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This MJF promo really feels like HHH Evolution


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This segment is perfect in that we get peak MJF back and we got the entire faction introduced. Loving this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so i kenny going to form a group or join this group or just stay solo ?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

God this Mjf was missed


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The only thing I hate is the fake crowd. Cause nobody would boo them over Inner Circle getting beaten.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm behind this. i liked how mjf promo felt more intense instead of him being annoying. much better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Even MJF can't make Shawn Spears so interesting lol, what a fucking bench warmer. 

Great promo tho


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> The only thing I hate is the fake crowd. Cause nobody would boo them over Inner Circle getting beaten.


its a shame all these storylines are forming in front of almost no one


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Shawn Spears should shave his head if he wants to be in a group like this. He looks like a geek with them


Or at the very least have them stand in a very specific order...
Left to right: Dax, Tully, Shawn, Wardlow, MJF, Cash,

Just have them be a gradient of least to most hair on their head.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MJF should be the AEW Champion right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a wonderful cunt MJF is


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF just got back to top heel level in one promo. The Pinnacle is a great name for the stable. Awesome intro segment MJF is a God on the mic.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the name...The Pinnacle.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a promo. Forgot how good MJF can be on the mic. Damn.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF is a god


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Generic promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So they're called the Pinnacle? Ehhhhhh..... I guess it'll grow on me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't care about any of these 10 men and just want to see the Bunny.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great promo. Glad they did not start singing A Chorus Line. Spears still looks like a goof.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

30yearfan said:


> Generic promo


Ffs stfu he knocked that promo out of the park foh with that bullshit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why does AEW feel the need to squeeze these tag team clusterfucks on every show like they have to hit a quota?*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I’ll get laughed off this forum for saying this but I reckon Shawn Spears will come out of this looking better.

Either that or he’ll be tossed out to prove how ruthless they are at the 1st setback.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Man that looked beautiful


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Even MJF can't make Shawn Spears so interesting lol, what a fucking bench warmer.
> 
> Great promo tho


He's like a sore thumb. Like I said before, have them face the Inncer Circle in a cage where Spears would be the casuality of the battle. So someone else can replace him. And later on he can return as a pissed off guy that has being let go by them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A good well paced show but here comes the 10 man bullshit to fuck it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And speaking of schizophrenic booking, up next is the 9.5 man contractually obligated cluster match featuring a small child.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Cody vs Penta was awesome. I don't like rollup finishes generally but it kept Penta looking strong by making it seem flukish and a result of his arrogance.


It made Penta look like a fucking idiot. Goddamn I was just in here giving Cody props last week, too. His ego is so goddamn terrible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Know it will never happen, but I would pay to see MJF and serious Miz go back and forth on the mic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Blood and Guts has to happen at DONIII no excuses


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> I’ll get laughed off this forum for saying this but I reckon Shawn Spears will come out of this looking better.
> 
> Either that or he’ll be tossed out to prove how ruthless they are at the 1st setback.


*I was thinking more of the second. He's like the fat girl in the group of hot girls in high school.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to Bear Country


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shoulda called the faction The Freed Men.

(no not really)​


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Imagine how far she could throw Riho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Imagine how far she could throw Riho


Uppercut into the upper deck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DANCE TIME!!!!!!!! Ayyeeeeeee Ohhhohhohoh-wowo


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

We just saw a group of GQ guys and then Hardy comes in as leader of a stable. That's the problem with AEW right there.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't see spears lasting at all he'll be cast out at the fight setback


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Get marko stunt out!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's like a sore thumb. Like I said before, have them face the Inncer Circle in a cage where Spears would be the casuality of the battle. So someone else can replace him. And later on he can return as a pissed off guy that has being let go by them.


Just don't put him in, it's a shame the man is a 20 year pro, he's not going to find his footing. He's just not good.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Think this will be Bear Country’s ‘coming out party’ match, if you will.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Riho would have been launched into the front row, LMAO!*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is -1 in the ring with Matt Hardy?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> Am I overreacting by suggesting Cody just buried the arm breaker by Penta?





Prosper said:


> Didn’t like the finish, doesn’t seem like the feud is over though





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That finish made Pentagon look so fucking stupid and weak. That arm breaker took people off of Lucha Underground for MONTHS at a time, and Cody just rolled him up like nothing happened. There was literally no reason for Cody to win here.*


You all fucking know he buried Penta, but he’s too goddamn ignorant about the sport to know that. He (and his stupid fucking fans) genuinely think this makes Penta look strong.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why does AEW feel the need to squeeze these tag team clusterfucks on every show like they have to hit a quota?*


Probably a mixture of coming from the school of NJPW where you have a lot of undercard tag matches for other programs, and also because their tag division is arguably their most important division, so they highlight it the most.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Is intentional that Jades music sounds like it was originally recorded for a Cinemax porn?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously? Throwing Marko took out five guys? I hate everything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Marko almost died! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Blood and Guts has to happen at DONIII no excuses


Hopefully the build is good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> You all fucking know he buried Penta, but he’s too goddamn ignorant about the sport to know that. He (and his stupid fucking fans) genuinely think this makes Penta look strong.


*Not going to lie, bdon, I'm kind of disappointed. I thought you'd write an essay on this one.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

People complain about Brodie Lees son on TV but we have another child in Marko Stunt on TV. What's the difference?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who was this lady hitting Jungle Boy?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm tired of saying I'm tired of Marko Stunt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could someone please




Stunt?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was thinking more of the second. He's like the fat girl in the group of hot girls in high school.*


Some people quite like the ‘curvier’ lady 😉


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> People complain about Brodie Lees son on TV but we have another child in Marko Stunt on TV. What's the difference?


Nothing. Neither should be on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Probably a mixture of coming from the school of NJPW where you have a lot of undercard tag matches for other programs, and also because their tag division is arguably their most important division, so they highlight it the most.


*I'm not talking about regular tag team matches (which they've chilled out on recently), but the 8 to 10 man clusterfucks that ultimately accomplish nothing.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Seriously? Throwing Marko took out five guys? I hate everything.


To be fair, Bear Country are really fucking strong, so I think it would hurt if they threw a 100 lb object at you


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Who was this lady hitting Jungle Boy?


Allie aka The Bunny


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Adapting said:


> People complain about Brodie Lees son on TV but we have another child in Marko Stunt on TV. What's the difference?


Stunt sucks, no one is claiming otherwise.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> Is intentional that Jades music sounds like it was originally recorded for a Cinemax porn?


Lmao no Jade criticism allowed....yet lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, Bear Country are really fucking strong, so I think it would hurt if they threw a 100 lb object at you


They tossed him up though, they did not use their force to throw him down. No different than him jumping off a turnbuckle.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Allie aka The Bunny


Ah thanks. I completely forgot Butcher and Blade were there lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Marko Stunt is a good singer/guitar player. He should do that rather than wrestle. I feel like Alexa Bliss could credibly beat Marko Stunt in match


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Probably a mixture of coming from the school of NJPW where you have a lot of undercard tag matches for other programs, and also because their tag division is arguably their most important division, so they highlight it the most.


There is quite a bit of a New Japan influence in terms of the numerous groups/factions and undercard tag matches.

Shame the booking discipline of Gedo isn’t one of those influences.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> You all fucking know he buried Penta, but he’s too goddamn ignorant about the sport to know that. He (and his stupid fucking fans) genuinely think this makes Penta look strong.


I just hope Penta gets back at Cody for real or I won’t be happy about it


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm not talking about regular tag team matches (which they've chilled out on recently), but the 8 to 10 man clusterfucks that ultimately accomplish nothing.*


I mean this one specifically is to have Matt's entire group in one match, and usually they seem to have multiple tag teams in these bigger ones. 

I dunno, I'm just not too bothered with these really for the most part, guess I was already used to them from NJPW, which also has a ton of 6 man tags and sometimes 8 or more. I can get just not being a fan of them though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372347154837204992


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why does AEW feel the need to squeeze these tag team clusterfucks on every show like they have to hit a quota?*


Gotta justify having 200 guys on your roster for no reason no matter how it fucks with the rhythm of the show.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

So cena has a show on tbs, its just matter of time cena will appear on aew..as he hs the leverage over vince eventually,the right timing and right price..


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bad bunny


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the standing moonsault kind of messes with the vibe of a chokeslam.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t really mind the multi man matches every now and then, seems like they calmed down on them a bit, there was a stretch of time where it felt like they had two of them per show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol did they kill Stunt


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

At least the right person was pinned


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Marko Stunt is a good singer/guitar player. He should do that rather than wrestle. I feel like Alexa Bliss could credibly beat Marko Stunt in match


Alexa has a kickboxing background. She would destroy that child.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a pointless finish.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kill him some more please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a pointless match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well killing Marko is his best usage, so I'm cool with this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Like how Matt celebrates pinning him lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m never sure which Matt Hardy version I’m seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I approve of this match stunt got murdered and we have a possible feud being built between jurassic express and bear country


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New Japan can have three or four six to eight man tags per show. They believe every available wrestler should appear, hence factions and multi-person tags. So I think AEW does that more in moderation.

BTW, Bear Country look so impressive.

And going back 10 minutes, I hope Callis has planted a seed in the psyche of the Bucks. They are 10x better as heels like Kenny is.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eddie Kingston really ain't in great shape lol..he reminds me of Carl from Aqua Teen Hunger Force for some reason


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Lol did they kill Stunt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372349159211216896


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


the ref looks and see what bunny was doing then decides to pretent he shouted at.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP Marko for the 500th time.

This time killed by the Twist Of Fate.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Marko Stunt is a good singer/guitar player. He should do that rather than wrestle. I feel like Alexa Bliss could credibly beat Marko Stunt in match


Yeah she's the same size but more athletic. She's got Marko covered for sure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"I wasted my money on Talking Shop-a-Mania" 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love these Mox and Kingston promos, so much natural chemistry I love that their boys again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> New Japan can have three or four six to eight man tags per show. They believe every available wrestler should appear, hence factions and multi-person tags. So I think AEW does that more in moderation.
> 
> BTW, Bear Country look so impressive.
> 
> And going back 10 minutes, I hope Callis has planted a seed in the psyche of the Bucks. They are 10x better as heels like Kenny is.


10 x 0 = 0.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

These guys don't look very scary lol


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Two best talkers in AEW on the same team. Doesn’t seem fair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Better than the WWE's bunny tbh.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Pinning Marko Stunt means so little. It is so useless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here's the 50 Cent song Kingston quoted btw: 



*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Better than the WWE's bunny tbh.


Money wise? Hell no lmao.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Pinning Marko Stunt means so little. It is so useless.


That's why I laughed at Matt celebrating.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> "I wasted my money on Talking Shop-a-Mania" 😂😂😂😂


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Is intentional that Jades music sounds like it was originally recorded for a Cinemax porn?


Has she ever done one or something? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm not the work horse, I'm the whole horse.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian done put some base in his voice since signing


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian is only good on the mic when it's comedy with Edge. As a serious promo I just ain't feeling it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Out work everyone but hasn't had a match yet for 2 weeks lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fire promo by Christian. Apparently he's already influencing the locker room and helping younger guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that confirms Omega vs Christian at DON, it better not main event though. Great promo.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good promo, wonder when this match happens then because they are clearly going that direction.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ace promo from Christian. Christian vs Omega became the dream match I never knew that I wanted to see.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Terrible looking Magic Killer


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Like Kevin Owens, Eddie should wrestle with the t-shirt on every match to hide the gut.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I know Moxley is a little eccentric but that promo veered too much into Ambrose territory for my personal liking.

Plus, Christian’s promo was good, but given his profile, should that have been in the ring in front of the audience?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Has she ever done one or something? Asking for a friend...


Dunno that would require some intense research


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How in the fuck Sydal got a match with Omega???


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

scshaastin said:


> Dunno that would require some intense research


Long term relationship, and 6-7 year old daughter. I’m safely guessing no, unless something is out there to be leaked.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I love these Mox and Kingston promos, so much natural chemistry I love that their boys again


There's so much mileage to them together imo, I'd have them in a loose allience long term


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> How in the fuck Sydal got a match with Omega???


Go watch Elevation...but by beating Nakazawa


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> How in the fuck Sydal got a match with Omega???


you should ask khan that question...............


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> How in the fuck Sydal got a match with Omega???


It was an angle on Dark which lead to this match. 

I'm fine with it this time, reminds me of when like Stone Cold would end up having a really small program with a lower card guy like Spike Dudley or something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is better than any Good Brothers match I've seen in IMPACT. Eddie is a damn good babyface in peril.

Anderson and Gallows work way better in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a fun fight


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another devastating rollup!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Look at Kenny having some fun.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy Kenny haha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All Elite Roll Ups


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Yassaaas!!!! King Kenny has arrived!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, why they put these high profiles matches (and good matches they were) only to end in roll ups?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I always get hype at the riffs in Kenny's theme lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Enjoying Heel Kenny


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Omega should be done with Moxley now that he beat him twice


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where’s Christian lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, why they put these high profiles matches (and good matches they were) only to end in roll ups?


What's wrong with rollups?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess Christian is outworking everyone in catering.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Where’s Christian lol


He's busy..er...working?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Where’s Christian lol


Not outworking anyone that's for sure lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh keep the Bucks away from this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, why they put these high profiles matches (and good matches they were) only to end in roll ups?


Mox was 50% in that match so it kinda makes sense for him to win that way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Time to trash the F*cks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boxingfan said:


> Omega should be done with Moxley now that he beat him twice


The Revolution botch was so bad that it looks like they’re keeping Mox on TV longer than they wanted, the explosion was supposed to write him off


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A Christian save would have made 100 times more sense, but I guess we need more of these untalented hacks on our TV.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bucks vs Good Brothers for the straps.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Omega reminds me a bit of Austin when he turned heel. Completely lost his mind, attacking JR and all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That's the first time that Moxley has sold anything.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I assume they don't want to rush the Christian stuff so they didn't want him out here. 

Match was a fun brawl, and the post match was good to set up the division between the Bucks and Kenny & Good Brothers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Coming up: Sting interview #74563! I wonder if it will get interrupted?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

another sting interview?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really liked the match. Nice fun brawl with a nice aftermath. This is definitely leading to a 6 man tag involving Christian which should also be good.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Coming up: Sting interview #74563! I wonder if it will get interrupted?


And I’m gonna mark for the 74564 time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel like I am hallucinating and they have played the same Sting and Darby segment about six weeks in a row now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Enjoyed the tag match though the Roll up finish was meh. Eddie plays face in peril well, as does Mox as the hot tag guy. Brawl afterwards was good too.

But my God, shit or get off the pot with the Bucks. Either have them turn and join the group or have the group turn on them. I am so over Elite drama. I've seen it for 3 years now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby Allin is the man


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

All I'm gonna say is that I will scream if I see that tiktok ad again. Get some new commercials ffs it feels like the same 5 ads over and over am I on crazy pills


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...Archer was a face for about three weeks and now a heel again?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Darby on a "live" mic is eh. His taped black and white promos are better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby dropping truth bombs, Archer and Sting are definitely gonna feud


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lance Archer has a point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodie the greatest TNT champ... Well that's a lie. 

Darby live promo's should be limited


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

At this point I'm beyond being annoyed with the repetitive Sting stuff and it's just funny now how often he gets interrupted. 

But Archer/Darby sounds awesome, and Jake doing any sort of promo is always gold.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Tazz now lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha two interruptions this week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well Archer is still using the babyface tunnel. AEW loves its shades of grey. Tweeners should come out the middle like Cody, lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It is kind of weird that Archer and Sting are like the same height


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They really have to stop with these Tony and Sting segments where everyone interrupts.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chaos. Brian Cage breaking free!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So much interference, I'm expecting Kane to come out next.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

3 weeks without steroids and Brian Cage would look like Paul London


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who said Cage can’t work a mic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Push for Cage?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Are you smoking dope?" 🤣

Cage just turned face.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Archer > Darby tbh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Cage there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They really have to stop with these Tony and Sting segments where everyone interrupts.*


They should, but I can't lie the stupid easy to entertain person in me finds the running joke amusing


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I would like face Brian Cage if someone was doing the talking for him, he needs Taz, if someone needed to break off should have been Starks, he can handle himself on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booooo Fenix, boooo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Who said Cage can’t work a mic


I mean, he's better than Darby.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh and i hope all of you are well.I'm not around as much anymore but i have not forgot about you fuckers !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So Cage is going babyface? They need babyfaces right now but I don’t know if I agree with breaking up Team Taz


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They should be building a lot of this show around Archer and Cage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They should, but I can't lie the stupid easy to entertain person in me finds the running joke amusing


*It's becoming the "OMG, THEY KILLED KENNY!" of AEW.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MY BOY PAC!!!!!! Death Triangle greatest stable in history 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nearly all the big guys in AEW are heels or tweeners so Cage would fill a vacancy if he turns.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This match is peak Lucha Underground.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> So Cage is going babyface? They need babyfaces right now but I don’t know if I agree with breaking up Team Taz


Legit looking opponent for Archer, Miro, Wardlow etc.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They should, but I can't lie the stupid easy to entertain person in me finds the running joke amusing





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's becoming the "OMG, THEY KILLED KENNY!" of AEW.*


Now they just need to interrupt a kidnapping with another kidnapping.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> So Cage is going babyface? They need babyfaces right now but I don’t know if I agree with breaking up Team Taz


*I'm torn as well because Team Taz used to be a highlight before feuding with Darby, but they've lost all their steam due to how poorly that feud was booked, and it's probably best for Brian Cage to go solo at this point.*


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Objectively speaking how in the world is Brodie Lee the best TNT champion of all time? He held the belt for all of a month and only really beat Cody. I get that he died and all but he did LOSE the belt to Cody before he left.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372359372534378498


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cage going solo would be interesting, and also probably good because Team Taz could put more focus on the other guys in the group. I want HOBBS to do more stuff.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two rollups and another Sting interview/interruption... 🤔 Not a big fan of repetition 

The running joke aspect with Sting has some merit though and the tag match was great tbf


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> So Cage is going babyface? They need babyfaces right now but I don’t know if I agree with breaking up Team Taz


It makes some sense to be fair. Where can they go that feels important? The Pinnacle is the new top heel stable, Kenny's loose alliance of Goons is the next villainous entity, then you got Matt's conglomerate of stupid clients. Breaking it up is good. 

Cage as a midcard face and Hobbs & Starks as a new tag. Though I wanted Cage & Hobbs as a tag


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Legit looking opponent for Archer, Miro, Wardlow etc.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm torn as well because Team Taz used to be a highlight before feuding with Darby, but they've lost all their steam due to how poorly that feud was booked, and it's probably best for Brian Cage to go solo at this point.*


Yeah thinking about it further having Cage as a solo face and Starks as a solo heel would probably be best, they can do so much more apart than they can do together right now, Cage would have plenty of opponents


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

One thing I never thought I would hear "TNT Africa"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Now they just need to interrupt a kidnapping with another kidnapping.


No no you're thinking too small they need to interrupt an at home Sting interview with a kidnapping, that's interrupted by picture in picture.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two matches with matwork tonight, I love it. Angelico is way better than Evans these days. Jack used to be quite revered but is turning into a Janela lately. 

BTW does PAC go shopping in his wrestling gear? 🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Objectively speaking how in the world is Brodie Lee the best TNT champion of all time? He held the belt for all of a month and only really beat Cody. I get that he died and all but he did LOSE the belt to Cody before he left.


Because go for the feels


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Objectively speaking how in the world is Brodie Lee the best TNT champion of all time? He held the belt for all of a month and only really beat Cody. I get that he died and all but he did LOSE the belt to Cody before he left.


Dude was so friggin proud of the belt and his shocking win over Cody and then dog collar loss are the two most memorable TNT title matches. Also he can be the greatest TNT champ without having the longest or best reign. I mean Cody, Darby or Brodie - that's your three right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Pac coming in just to talk shit at Angelico


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bless Fenix. 

Best Angelico match in like years.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Low key undercard banger right there. Matches are good tonight!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Objectively speaking how in the world is Brodie Lee the best TNT champion of all time? He held the belt for all of a month and only really beat Cody. I get that he died and all but he did LOSE the belt to Cody before he left.


Only TNT Champion to win the title in a squash match?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Miro:"I don't care about your wife". Recent events says otherwise. 😏


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a nice fast paced match Angelico is way better than Evan’s, book PAC in a match next though please


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dude was so friggin proud of the belt and his shocking win over Cody and then dog collar loss are the two most memorable TNT title matches. Also he can be the greatest TNT champ without having the longest or best reign. I mean Cody, Darby or Brodie - that's your three right now.


I hate that Brodie died. It's sad. But lets not rewrite history. He was the champion for a month while Cody went to go film a TV show. To say anyone other than Cody is the greatest TNT champion of all time to this point is bordering on the insane.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro 😍


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro doesn't give a shit about your wife.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Let Miro do his own thing


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Angelico is 33yrs old - in his prime. He needs to be pushed. AEW undercard is fleshing out well. Or it could be.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miro giving someone else advice on how to involve your wife in wrestling is just hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Miro is definitely going to kill Kip. 

Thank god.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Miro talking about hearing his wife ringside just gave me bad war flashbacks that his wife won a Survivor Series match by standing on the steps...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I swear Tony Khan is reading my posts


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Silver/Darby should be pretty awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Just no words.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Miro speaking from experience lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW Superstar Shaq is trying to sell me a printer


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jon Silvers looks like the love child of Chris Benoit and a midget.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

-1 already has charisma. Orange Tragedy could neva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby vs Silver sounds great actually. Tay Conti bout to get that HUGE win against Nyla I can’t wait.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Miro is just gonna no show that Kip Sabian match


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From a great card this week, to a pile of shit next week.

AEW’s biggest problem strikes again - Consistency.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega vs Sydal and Allin vs Silver - not put asses in seats matches.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Miro has to split fron Kip next week


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

John Silver vs Darby should be a banger.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This should be good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> From a great card this week, to a pile of shit next week.
> 
> AEW’s biggest problem strikes again - Consistency.


They had 9 good shows in a row and next week could end up being great


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If I turn the lights out in my house, does that make me not responsible for what happens here?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be incredible


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Swerve here should be Penny and Kip agree and they just have their own separate careers.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> If I turn the lights out in my house, does that make me not responsible for what happens here?


BRB, gonna turn off the lights in a bank.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This Dynamite has been a textbook of good weekly TV. Good match quality, good promos and storyline development. Now for the main event to cap it off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Justin Roberts forgot to roll his R's for Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosa gets me so hyped I love this woman


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Time to show and price ladies. Liquored and winged up. Should be a fun match


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Time for some more of Rosa's ass. I'm down.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A wild Shida has appeared


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Time for some more of Rosa's ass. I'm down.


This is definitely an ass vs. ass match.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I’ve always thought they should present it as not a part of the show. Dimmer lights, referees in different, non-AEW attire, etc.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> I’ve always thought they should present it as not a part of the show. Dimmer lights, referees in different, non-AEW attire, etc.


Agreed. The lights are clearly still on heh.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Fvck off with picture and picture.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This is definitely an ass vs. ass match.


Shame on you for praising these asses


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Unless your wife is the bosses daughter. 😉


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade Cargill in a match like this sounds like the female version of a Lesnar massacre


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I want Rosa to win this, but...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is good stuff so far. 

AND YOOO ROSA'S BUSTED OPEN


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Shame on you for praising these asses


I mean this is not on Mount Rushmore or anything, but I work with what is presented to me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Blood in a women's match is a little risque for 2021. I love it, this is a grudge match not a catfight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...AEW is not responsible for anything that happens in this match but they still get to collect ad revenue? In kayfabe they should do these a lot more often. Limit that liability and count those checks!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosa bladed holy shit 

Fuck your picture and picture TNT


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Time to show and price ladies. Liquored and winged up. Should be a fun match


What's your poison?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> This is definitely an ass vs. ass match.


If Rebel were wrestling Thunder Rosa, maybe...

Britt, for all the gym work she’s enjoyed, still wouldn’t hold up her end of a ‘battle of the glutes’ bargain.

IMO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I fear for Rosa’s back. So much carrying...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> What's your poison?


5 shots of 110 Vodka get straight to the point


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want some kendosticks, tables, fucking fire extinguisher.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@Two Sheds you called it, half of her face bloody with the face paint lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll take a ladder tho!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> @Two Sheds you called it, half of her face bloody with the face paint lol


Looks great so far!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The asses on both of these women. My goodness.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Double juice, holy shit!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 5 shots of 110 Vodka get straight to the point


Awesome 😂 I'm feeling classy by comparison with my bottle of malbec


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Britt get busted open the hard way?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate women’s wrestling but give them weapons ands it’s way better.

This is an entertaining match


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is damn fun right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Appreciate the blood, blading not good tho. But next time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha this is great


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Did Britt get busted open the hard way?


No she bladed but she’s def gushing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt balding too holy shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hold on, they got women blading?! Wow, they didn't even spoil this 😳*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladder never fucking touched her loooooool


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Baker bladed on the Muta scale. 🤯


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Britt going full Flair.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Awesome  I'm feeling classy by comparison with my bottle of malbec


Definitely classier I go cheap and strong on liquor. I just never got the point of paying more for taste when it's not really the point of drinking. Well at least for why I drink lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt going go another T Shirt with that blade job


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus that looked rough.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Blading above hairline for the women. 

Thunder Rosa gear a homage/shout to her Kobra Moon in Lucha Underground gimmick.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Best AEW women’s match I have ever seen to date


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

This is fucking BRUTAL. Get the belt off Shida and onto one of these two ASAP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The execution is kinda sloppy, but this is still a pay-per-view caliber match. The girls are giving it their all and taking some hellish bumps.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm digging this best women's match in the US since HiaC


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh jesus, Britt Foley over here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THUMBTACKS!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HOLY SHIT and they have the tacks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt is laughing hahaha what a fight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Britt stealing from Foley again.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dear god this should be for the title hand down the best women's match in Aew


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Once again with the kick outs


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt channeling Mick Foley with the thumb tacks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ this company


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These two have just set the new standard


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adam Cole is a lucky man haha.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Thunder Rosa wrestling for a WWE vs AEW bidding war in a few months time.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is bad ass! Best women’s match I’ve ever seen


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt is gutsy as hell.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This match will be Marmite. This is going to divide people. Those who don’t love it will likely take a dump on it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy fuck that’s a lot of tacks in Bakers back


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wheres the barbed wire?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr Britt Baker Death Match Dentist


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This is crazy!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OHHHH SHIT THAT WAS NICE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Britt dead.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great match regardless of gender say on the MotY list

Boo rosa winning tho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YASSSSSSSSSSSS ROSA!!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_hound said:


> wheres the barbed wire?


Isnt needed, this match is wild


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

You cant not put the belt on Rosa now


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely classier I go cheap and strong on liquor. I just never got the point of paying more for taste when it's not really the point of drinking. Well at least for why I drink lol


Nah I'm with you, bottle cost me 6 English pounds, cheap enough for a tidy buzz


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

👍🙌💪💘


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow! Britt took some sick bumps and still lost


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Standing obvasion


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was just awesome. Sloppy a bit, sure, but brutal and felt like a match where they just hated one another. And they excelled way farther than I would have expected. 

Career making performance for both.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YEESSSSSSSS ROSA WINS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rosa is a STAR.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the most insane and dangerous women's match I've seen....EVER! I can't even remember anything like this in the Attitude Era.*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rosa deserved this win and so did her ass.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

10/10 match 
Amazing from start to finish


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn that was great, thank you AEW for actually giving a women's match time and letting them go out there, kick ass and take names.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Nah I'm with you, bottle cost me 6 English pounds, cheap enough for a tidy buzz


As it should be cheap on liquor more for food lol


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ. What a match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match will forever be a highlight in AEW history. Both women laid it out all in the ring. What a match!!!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brutal match. Good stuff from the ladies.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder gets her win back but damn she nearly had to kill Britt for it. BTW, Thunder is in a no.1 contender match for the NWA women's belt on their PPV. Wonder if we'll get her vs Shida, title vs title at DON.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, that should have been on the PPV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm just completely shocked at how brutal they went. I mean they were fucking rolling around in the tacks, they were just ALL OVER Britt. 

What badasses.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Thunder get a her win back but damn she nearly had to kill Britt for it. BTW, Thunder is in a no.1 contender match for the NWA women's belt on their PPV. Wonder if we'll get her vs Shida, title vs title at DON.


That would be amazing stuff.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That deserved to main event. Great match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was the most insane and dangerous women's match I've seen....EVER! I can't even remember anything like this in the Attitude Era.*


Only more violent women's match I've seen


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kudos to Britt for bumping like a champ.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thunder Rosa was in her Lucha Underground style element there, what a warrior.

Great effort from Britt too, never seen a match like that from her.

Time to get the belt off Shida, Thunder Rosa or Britt deserve it more.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great match. Most violent women's match I've ever seen and it's not close


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Great match, great show.
Only negative: fix the camera shots


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt just cemented her place as best female talent in the entire business. She was already the best on the mic. And now she has the best match.

PPV quality match


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If only AEW was like this last match all the time. That's because Rosa takes her job seriously. No goofy shit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Man, that should have been on the PPV.


PPV quality match for sure


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

EPIC! Women's division is great afterall? 😉

I wonder what thay means since Rosa got the W, is she sticking around?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh jesus, Britt Foley over here.


*Cornette's gonna lose his mind over this if he breaks the tooth and nail rule to see it 😂*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, that was just amazing. I hope AEW has Thunder Rosa well locked in after her NWA contract expires.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm surprised TNT was chill with that. They knew ahead of time with it being a taped ep.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Britt should have won. Unless Thunder Rosa is signed to a long term AEW deal. 

Also Britt/Rosa Unsanctioned > Moxley/Omega Death Match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IIRC everyone who has won a Lights Out Match has gone on to become champion.

Moxley won 2 and Omega won 1 right? Shida backstage watching her belt slip away


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that was fuckin straight-up violence. Britt laughing during the match just made her come off like a maniac. She made Adam Cole proud lol. 10/10 Lights Out match and the best womens match AEW has ever done hands down. It'll be very hard for any company and even AEW themselves to top this. I'm glad that my girl Rosa won. 

I love this company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pentagon Senior said:


> EPIC! Women's division is great afterall? 😉
> 
> I wonder what thay means since Rosa got the W, is she sticking around?


Rosa is the next champ without a doubt. Rosa and Baker are destined to do this again but with the title on the line. They both proved they deserve to be champion tonight.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW That's one of the damndest things I've ever seen.. What a friggin brutal and also amazing match. Kudos to both ladies.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Match was amazing. Baker losing is some horseeeeeshit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that match is gonna get a Golden Up from me


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Epic! On free TV...thank you Tony Khan. That match deserved a huge crowd. It’d be very tough to top it


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match was amazing. Baker losing is some horseeeeeshit.


I feel like it's aew giving Rosa incentive to sign with them long term when her nwa contract is up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MrMeeseeks said:


> I feel like it's aew giving Rosa incentive to sign with them long term when her nwa contract is up


No way Thunder Rosa doesn't sign with AEW this winter. As soon as she arrives for her re-debut, give her the title immediately


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're already printing shirts with this iconic pose 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372368945806729217*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> No way Thunder Rosa doesn't sign with AEW this winter. As soon as she arrives for her re-debut, give her the title immediately


They NEED to lock her up. She is a star.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome main event. Those women knew how important that spot was and they delivered, hats off to them. Everything added up here. The big spots, the blood, everything made this feel like a classic main event brawl.

That shot of Britt smiling into the camera with a crimson mask will be on her highlight reel for years to come.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> that match is gonna get a Golden Up from me


Copywrite infringement, I'm calling the YouTube police!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> No way Thunder Rosa doesn't sign with AEW this winter. As soon as she arrives for her re-debut, give her the title immediately


Money talks. Vince has more of it to spend on his wrestlers. Vince will promise her the moon and stars and matches vs Charlotte, Asuka, Sasha, Becky, Io etc.

Probably have to offer Rosa the women's division book. Also WWE wanted Rosa to be a referee for them last time she tried out - that has to sting.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

im sorry but everything was cringe to me tonight even that over the top blood at the end


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

What,,,was that!!! I guess Omega its not in charge of the women division anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> im sorry but everything was cringe to me tonight even that over the top blood at the end


How could the main event have been better for you?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Britt should have won. Unless Thunder Rosa is signed to a long term AEW deal.
> 
> Also Britt/Rosa Unsanctioned > Moxley/Omega Death Match


in a match like this the winner is irrelavant. It was the performance of both ladies that will elevate both of them. Britt is still young... no need to rush her and give her the womens title anytime soon. Not sure why everyone is so impatient these days... let Britt pay he dues so that when she does eventually win the womans title down the road it will be an epic moment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheFiend666 said:


> im sorry but everything was cringe to me tonight even that over the top blood at the end


You thought that was cringe but your name is The Fiend.


Holy irony


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> im sorry but everything was cringe to me tonight even that over the top blood at the end


Hey it's not for everyone, no need to apologise 👍 for me, that's exactly what I'm looking for in a weekly wrestling show and the main even was gold imo - so I feel for you

Edit - oh right just seen your post history, not a fan of AEW in general I see 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372371759417147392


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dynamite being over at 7pm is such a weird feeling.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Britt and Rosa. That match was so freaking awesome. I loved it.
Yea I hope Rosa does sign with AEW when her NWA deal is done. This feud isn't over between these two. No way. This is one of those rivalries that you can come back to again and again.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Put this in The Louvre!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the only thing i hated about the match adn i dare say i'm not the only one, is the pacing of the match, it was like a 100 mph with no breaks it just never gave us any time to enjoy that spot, it was just spot after spot after spot i think had rebel (she bladed as well) not been there and it was just britt and rosa then it would have been absolutely perfect.

that's my only gripe with it otherwise it was the best damn womens match Ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Dynamite being over at 7pm is such a weird feeling.


It's 2.30am here and I'm too pumped to go to bed lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tonight‘s episode is exactly why I get so frustrated with AEW, every now and then they produce stellar episodes like tonight’s; however they just don’t produce them enough.

We got a plethora of good matches and good promos, we got much better consistency and the episode flowed pretty nicely.

MJF & Tully’s promos and the main event were the highlights for me, unsurprisingly that main event is getting endless praise on social media, great to see...and I just have to change my profile pic after that, Britt’s look to the camera was badass


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's 2.30am here and I'm too pumped to go to bed lol


The same here lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Money talks. Vince has more of it to spend on his wrestlers. Vince will promise her the moon and stars and matches vs Charlotte, Asuka, Sasha, Becky, Io etc.
> 
> Probably have to offer Rosa the women's division book. Also WWE wanted Rosa to be a referee for them last time she tried out - that has to sting.


Tony can match it though he has more money. Rosa has a lot of side projects that she does as well. She teaches wrestling, has her own e-commerce store, and writes books. The girl Madi Wrenkowski that we see on DARK from time to time is actually one of her students. There's no way she'd be able to do all of that while being signed to WWE because they will want her on TV every week working a full-time schedule. In AEW, she has creative control and a light schedule. In an interview, she said that this was most of the reason why she didn't sign with WWE early on. Rosa signing to WWE would be highly disappointing for me as a fan. 



Prized Fighter said:


> Put this in The Louvre!!
> View attachment 98819


Damn she was a bloody mess.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> im sorry but everything was cringe to me tonight even that over the top blood at the end


Go watch your WWE kiddy shit then.

This what TV 14 gives you, if you can’t handle it, bye bye.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was one of my favourite episodes of Dynamite this year because it had a really good level of consistency with both match quality and storyline stuff. It was the TV-14 'alternative' we signed up for, with a nice variety of wrestling styles without anything stupid.

- Cody vs. Penta was a great 10 minute opener and I didn't mind the finish. Penta is a showboat and it was mentioned how arrogant his pinfalls were, so Cody rolling him up for the flash finish played off that. Prior to that it was a sweet match focusing heavily around limb work and Penta getting the rub by kicking out of the Cross Rhodes. I was glad to see Penta jump Cody right after the match to get his heat back instantly and potentially prolonging this. 3/5

- I did like how Callis basically said the Bucks are a lame version of what they were in Japan as heels. Much like Kenny felt toned down as a babyface, the Bucks are much easier to hate than like. Unfortunately, unless we're being swerved, a heel turn doesn't seem imminent. Perhaps if the IC turn full-on babyfaces, including Santana and Ortiz, the Bucks can then balance the scales a bit and finally turn.

- Jade Cargill has the entrance, look and demeanor of a star. She's also promising in the ring and having a 70 second squash match is the best thing to do with her right now, as her rookie weaknesses would be exposed if they went long.

- The Pinnacle (good name) promo was absolute fire since the only two strong mic workers in the group had the stick. Tully started it off superbly before passing the mic to MJF, who was menacing, arrogant and vicious, admitting his whole fun-and-games act with the Inner Circle had all been a lie. As many of us guessed, just not with this outcome. His shootish comments about Jericho's physique and hairline were absolutely savage and the basis of what should be a bloody feud between the groups.

- Every episode of Dynamite has at least one throwaway match and tonight's was the eight-man which I only kept half an eye on. My attention was only fully captured when Bear Country were in the ring. They definitely have something about them. Marko Stunt needs to not be on Dynamite.

- I loved Mox/Eddie vs. the Good Brothers. The Good Brothers were damn good in Japan but their stints in WWE and IMPACT have left many unimpressed. Their appearances in AEW have been much better than their IMPACT work IMO, such as the great six-man tag sprint main events earlier this year. This match worked because Eddie was a surprisingly great babyface in peril. Problem with him as a heel is he cut the main event promos, but then looked like a midcard, slightly flabby heel in matches and lost them all. Here, as Moxley's weaker sidekick he just worked so well. Moxley looked half dead out there and sold the barbed wire match from start to finish. With that in mind, I again had no issue with the roll-up, it was a 50% Moxley doing what he had to to win. 3/5

- Kenny is clearly loving life as a lunatic heel with the Good Brothers doing much of the dirty work for him. We had the biggest sign yet of a completely separation between he and the Bucks, who want to stay loyal but don't like his behaviour.

- Archer is back to doing heel promos, but to be honest his behaviour as a babyface wasn't much different other than his choice of tag partners. The biggest take-outs of that segment were Darby planning to become a more active TNT champ and Brian Cage showing respect for the Icon, pissing off Team Taz. AEW has no credible babyface monster types and with Wardlow seemingly not turning any time soon, Cage could fill a spot there and work programs with Archer, Hobbs, Miro and other big guys.

- Fenix vs, Angelico was about as great a 7 1/2 minute match as you'll get on free TV. Sweet llave style matwork, great transitions and a good finish. I was encouraged by two of the matches tonight having extended matwork segments. AEW had a bad habit of throwing multi-person/tag spotfests out one after another last year and it was exhausting seeing elaborate dives and cooperation spots in every match. Angelico should bin Evans, who has let himself go, and repackage himself as a midcard mat master. Evans can form an even sleazier stoner team with Joey Janela. 3.75/5

- Miro is finally getting down to business and said he wants the world title. Rather than him destroying Kip, I'd like them to just go their separate ways. AEW doesn't always go with the 'A destroys B to cement turn' to separate wrestlers (ie. Kenny/Hangman) and I'd guess Miro and Kip will still want to do streaming stuff together.

- And so we got AEW's first ever women's main event, with Justin Roberts in the center of the ring presenting it like a PPV headliner. And man, what an absolute war it was and the perfect way to end a five or six month grudge feud. Double juice, mega intensity you don't often see in U.S. women's matches, sick bumps, and thumbtacks! They went balls to the wall to make this everything is could be and try to further progress the women's division. And they appeared to succeed, putting on a memorable 17 minute main event that I believe will be remembered beyond next week, much like the Best Friends vs. PnP parking lot fight was. 4/5

An excellent show overall, can't really complain about anything for once. Next week's lineup looks weaker but those weaker looking shows often turn out to be some of the best. And Darby vs. Silver could be a big show stealer.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Tonight‘s episode is exactly why I get so frustrated with AEW, every now and then they produce stellar episodes like tonight’s; however they just don’t produce them enough.
> 
> We got a plethora of good matches and good promos, we got much better consistency and the episode flowed pretty nicely.
> 
> MJF & Tully’s promos and the main event were the highlights for me, unsurprisingly that main event is getting endless praise on social media, great to see...and I just have to change my profile pic after that, Britt’s look to the camera was badass


I'd agree that consistency is an issue for AEW and that is frustrating - but I'd argue that tonight was better than what I expect from a weekly show plus the last 2 months have been consistently decent/good imo. Hopefully they keep building from here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> in a match like this the winner is irrelavant. It was the performance of both ladies that will elevate both of them. Britt is still young... no need to rush her and give her the womens title anytime soon. Not sure why everyone is so impatient these days... let Britt pay he dues so that when she does eventually win the womans title down the road it will be an epic moment.


While I don't disagree with your main premise of both benefitting and the outcome secondary. Britt is 30 yrs old already and being a practicing Dentist with that full time income who knows who long she'll want to wrestle. Rosa isn't even under contract to AEW and is heading back to NWA next week for a PPV match there.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Tony can match it though he has more money. Rosa has a lot of side projects that she does as well. She teaches wrestling, has her own e-commerce store, and writes books. The girl Madi Wrenkowski that we see on DARK from time to time is actually one of her students. There's no way she'd be able to do all of that while being signed to WWE because they will want her on TV every week working a full-time schedule. In AEW, she has creative control and a light schedule. In an interview, she said that this was most of the reason why she didn't sign with WWE early on. Rosa signing to WWE would be highly disappointing for me as a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn she was a bloody mess.


She wouldn´t get this push, if they don´t have an agreement i think!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> The same here lol


Portugal in same time zone as UK? Learn something new every day!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Pinnacle unveiling and promo should have been kept off until next weeks show given how lacking it is. It will get over-shadowed by that main event coverage and hype.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Portugal in same time zone as UK? Learn something new every day!


Yes right, we are!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Portugal in same time zone as UK? Learn something new every day!


you never seen when


ProjectGargano said:


> Yes right, we are!


uk, ireland and lisbon


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Tony can match it though he has more money. Rosa has a lot of side projects that she does as well. She teaches wrestling, has her own e-commerce store, and writes books. The girl Madi Wrenkowski that we see on DARK from time to time is actually one of her students. There's no way she'd be able to do all of that while being signed to WWE because they will want her on TV every week working a full-time schedule. In AEW, she has creative control and a light schedule. In an interview, she said that this was most of the reason why she didn't sign with WWE early on. Rosa signing to WWE would be highly disappointing for me as a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn she was a bloody mess.


Vince has more wrestling contract money. Shahid Khan has more money than Vince, but he's not paying for AEW contracts out of his pocket. Vince has billion dollar television deals and Saudi (blood) money. I hope you are right and Thunder Rosa does sign with AEW long term. She does have a lot of iorns in other fires and wants to get into the production side of the business (as she is 36yrs old). WWE would really just want her to steal and keep her from AEW. They say nothing in her last time she tried out for them. 

Madi, VertVixen and Jazmin Allure are all students I believe.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes right, we are!


Nice! I was there last year so I should probably remember lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'd agree that consistency is an issue for AEW and that is frustrating - but I'd argue that tonight was better than what I expect from a weekly show plus the last 2 months have been consistently decent/good imo. Hopefully they keep building from here.


Episodes all depend on the card for me, tonight’s card was too good to fail, so I’m not surprised in the slightest that they produced a successful episode.

Some weeks you look at the card, and it just looks like a chore to sit through, next weeks card for example doesn’t particularly whet my appetite.

But still, in terms of angles that they are setting up, I’m quite looking forward to seeing what the next few months hold, as they build towards Double or Nothing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Dynamite being over at 7pm is such a weird feeling.


Screw you for being on the West Coast lol



Pentagon Senior said:


> It's 2.30am here and I'm too pumped to go to bed lol


Its nice to feel like a kid again lol I'll probably be up until 2AM its 10:42pm on the east coast US right now


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Episodes all depend on the card for me, tonight’s card was too good to fail, so I’m not surprised in the slightest that they produced a successful episode.
> 
> Some weeks you look at the card, and it just looks like a chore to sit through, next weeks card for example doesn’t particularly whet my appetite.
> 
> But still, in terms of angles that they are setting up, I’m quite looking forward to seeing what the next few months hold, as they build towards Double or Nothing.


Yah I know what you mean, sometimes the card looks weak. Hopefully we get some more announcements for next week and also storyline progression which is often hard to appreciate until the night itself



Prosper said:


> Screw you for being on the West Coast lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to feel like a kid again lol I'll probably be up until 2AM its 10:42pm on the east coast US right now


I'm in no mood for bed so I'll be up til at least 4 I imagine. Working from home has its benefits 😁


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i know wwe wanted rosa a while back however theres not a cats chance in hell rosa is going anywhere other than aew.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

10 / 10 Dynamite

fucking aces

king douche kenny

britt / thunder

all that needs to be said - but the rest was aces too - had a shit-ton of fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yah I know what you mean, sometimes the card looks weak. Hopefully we get some more announcements for next week and also storyline progression which is often hard to appreciate until the night itself
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in no mood for bed so I'll be up til at least 4 I imagine. Working from home has its benefits 😁


its 5 here - haven’t gone to bed yet

luckily i’m on hols


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Tony can match it though he has more money. Rosa has a lot of side projects that she does as well. She teaches wrestling, has her own e-commerce store, and writes books. The girl Madi Wrenkowski that we see on DARK from time to time is actually one of her students. There's no way she'd be able to do all of that while being signed to WWE because they will want her on TV every week working a full-time schedule. In AEW, she has creative control and a light schedule. In an interview, she said that this was most of the reason why she didn't sign with WWE early on. Rosa signing to WWE would be highly disappointing for me as a fan.


I'll bet you $600 invisabucks and a legitimate pint she signs with the E lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see Thunder Rosa signing with WWE. She runs her own promotion (basically all the Dark jobber women come from there) and wants to do MMA, which I don't think WWE would be cool with.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I'll bet you $600 invisabucks and a legitimate pint she signs with the E lol


That would do a good thread for a discussion!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'll bet you $600 invisabucks and a legitimate pint she signs with the E lol


I would flip the fuck out like no bullshit lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> That would do a good thread for a discussion!


She has no wrong option at this point... Well besides not going to AEW or WWE lol


Prosper said:


> I would flip the fuck out like no bullshit lol


Lol nah I get it, hey if you lose you get a pint lol. I think her signing is all in the bookers hands. Sure her that you really care.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I would flip the fuck out like no bullshit lol


Introducing the newest member of Retribution: "RUMBLE!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> She has no wrong option at this point... Well besides not going to AEW or WWE lolLol nah I get it, hey if you lose you get a pint lol. I think her signing is all in the bookers hands. Sure her that you really care.





Two Sheds said:


> Introducing the newest member of Retribution: "RUMBLE!"


Lol I'd be so triggered that FFTG would have to perma-ban me, it wouldn't be pretty


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Introducing the newest member of Retribution: "RUMBLE!"


Don't do Violet Lightning like that [emoji23]


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pretty good show. Main event turned it from a 7/10 to a solid 8/10. That was brutal and both Women shined. One of the best Women's matches I've seen in years and a very fitting way to end this feud. Britt probably now faces Shida at Double or Nothing and Rosa probably wins back the NWA title, keep them away from eachother for a while after that.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I don't see Thunder Rosa signing with WWE. She runs her own promotion (basically all the Dark jobber women come from there) and wants to do MMA, which I don't think WWE would be cool with.


Thunder Rosa and Tony Khan definitely have a "handshake agreement" that she will sign after her contract is up. No way are they investing in her the other the way they have been if that wasn't the case


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a random prediction. Cage leaves Team Taz and Bear Country joins. They played up animosity between The Jurassic Express and Bear Country on the post-show and Taz has been drooling over them on Dark.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite Review:

Another dope show tonight. That makes 9 good - great shows in a row. That's consistency for ya.

- Cody vs Penta was a great opener that ended on a whimper. Wasn't a fan of Cody winning with a roll-up after all of the offense Penta put in. Very entertaining match though. I see that most are getting tired of seeing Canadian destroyers but personally, I love seeing them. I never get tired of the spot even in NXT. The Tope Suicidas need to be toned down though as they happen in almost every match. Good back and forth hard-hitting shit from both guys here. The aftermatch makes me think that both guys will continue this feud, so hopefully we get Penta actually breaking Cody's arm in the next 2-3 weeks so that they can book a real 15-20 minute Cody/Penta match for DONIII. Not sure how likely that is though given that the PPV is still so far away. Seems like Penta and Marvez will be a permanent duo for the time being which I definitely approve of. Just give me some kind of confirmation that Death Triangle is not being broken up is all I ask.

- Nice squash from Jade Cargill against Dani Jordan. Jade hit one of the most beautiful release German suplexes that I have seen in a while then followed it up with a kip-up. She looked great. Jade Cargill's entrance is top tier and her physique is must-see. I like that the Jade/Velvet story looks to be continuing. A 1v1 match between the two seems to be getting set up for the future.

- Excellent segment from MJF and his new faction, The Pinnacle. This is the MJF we have all missed. The non-comedy, ruthless on the mic character that faced Cody and Moxley early on in AEW. He kind of took a step back when joining the Inner Circle, but now he has found his stride as the ultimate heel again. Tonight's promo immediately elevates him back into the upper echelon of top heels in the industry. I love to see it. Tully had some great content as did MJF as he ran down the credentials of every member of The Pinnacle. Wardlow is the powerhouse. FTR is the best tag team in the world. Spears is the veteran. Tully is the wrestling mind and legend. Great introduction for the group. Loved the private jet fly-in. Reminded me of Evolution and how they styled and profiled. Looking forward to the future of this faction. It will be a welcome change to the Inner Circle as this faction is all about seriousness and business.

- The 10 man tag was your average multi-man clusterfuck match. Glad that Marko took the pin. Bear Country had a decent showing but other than that, there isn't much to talk about here.

-Loved the Moxley/Kingston segment. As I said earlier these two have a natural chemistry in their promos together. The fact that they are boys again after all the shit they have been through is great to see. This is part of why AEW is so great. Everything feels real and organic.

- The Mox/Kingston vs Good Brothers match to come after was very fun and enjoyable. This was a good fight. Kingston taking so much offense from the Good Brothers and making the hot tag to Mox who was taken out early on by the Good Brother's finisher was good. I liked the aftermatch as well with Kingston getting his leg smashed and the Young Bucks declining the "Too Sweet" gesture. We'll see where it goes from here. Moxley was clearly supposed to be written off at Revolution but after the botch, it seems like they have to keep him on TV for a little longer. The climax to this extension seems to be a 6 man tag playing out as Mox/Christian/Kingston vs The Elite. Should be a good one coming up.

- The Sting/Darby segment opened up some interesting possibilities. It looks like Brian Cage could be going babyface. He has plenty of opponents in Archer, Miro, Wardlow, Pinnacle, Omega, Christian, and even Starks he could face. Starks could also do well on his own. This segment also makes it seem like the Archer/Sting feud could be happening. If not Archer/Sting then Archer/Darby. Either option I would be 100% happy with. Nice Scorpio Sky vignette to follow.

- Ray Fenix vs Angelico was also a pretty good match. Angelico seems to be a lot better without Jack Evans at his side. Looking forward to seeing more of PAC in the ring though. They may be crossing the line of over-exposure for Ray Fenix soon which AEW doesn't usually do. Mix it up and give PAC some love in the ring. As great as Fenix is, it kinda seems like he's wrestling every week.

- I liked the Miro/Kip segment. First segment from the 2 that I have liked because finally we can see that they are about to break up. I am looking forward to what Miro does next once the tag match is done and over with. Now that it seems like Archer is going for Darby, I would have Miro feud with Hangman first. Book it so both guys come out looking good.

- Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa was 10/10 Lights Out match. Absolutely incredible match that has set a new standard for women's wrestling as I have already said multiple times. I am a huge Thunder Rosa mark and seeing her main event tonight was so damn good as a fan. These two went all out. The brutality and violence were out of control. The fact that both Rosa and Britt bladed made a statement. I loved how Britt was laughing halfway through the match like a lunatic as the blood rushed down her face. That will go down as Britt's Becky moment or her Austin/Bret Hart moment for sure. Supposedly shirts have already been printed? LOL. So many cool spots. The Death Valley Driver on the ladder was great and the corner dropkick with the ladder looked like it hurt like hell. The powerbomb on the thumbtacks was wild. Britt had a crazy amount of thumbtacks stuck in her back. What a badass. Surprised that these women went that far. The story was that Britt thought she wasn't an AEW talent and didn't belong, since then these two have hated each other and it really showed tonight. Loved the ending with Rosa hitting the Fire Thunder Driver through the table to pick up the win. Absolutely awesome, awesome main event.

Really enjoyed tonight's show. The Cody/Penta ending and the 10 man tag were the only slight low points, but everything else was top quality.

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JasmineAEW said:


>


That was great. Everyone seems hella happy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how MJF's tan is getting more fake each week 😆 😆 😆


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> Thunder Rosa and Tony Khan definitely have a "handshake agreement" that she will sign after her contract is up. No way are they investing in her the other the way they have been if that wasn't the case


Yeah it’s just like how he did MJF/MLW I imagine. Just guessing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I knew cody was winning but I absolutely hate hate hate the roll up of doom finish. Especially with a damaged shoulder. Compare that to the moxley finish atleast that finish makes sense. I hate armbreak finishes with the victim winning. I recognise its possible to win with one arm but come on protect the spot. You could have had arn distract the ref and cody kick him in the dick for fuck sake. Penta now looks stupid.

Solid win for jade

Solid win for fenix 

Enjoyed the pinnacle debut promo aside for the little comedy jabs. Spears still makes me want to vomit 

The eddie mox promo pissed me off. Fuck off with the comedy shit. Atleast make it play to Kingston's strengths. That googly eye shit was stupid 

Clusterfuck tag existed right team won.

Enjoyed the sting stuff. Can't wait for Darby vs archer. And I am interested in the team tazz direction going forward 

Mox and Kingston vs the good brothers was a fine match but fuck me is a good brothers control segment boring. Loved the beatdown after and eddie looked great even being crippled. But then they fucked it with the bucks good brothers melodrama. Still overall a net positive barely

That lights out match ruled

6.5 out of 10 not a great show but not offensive either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> The eddie mox promo pissed me off. Fuck off with the comedy shit. Atleast make it play to Kingston's strengths. That googly eye shit was stupid


You must be a boring friend if you never have a laugh with your mates

there was two clear sections to that promo - section 1 - ‘look at us, we’re the best of buds’ / section 2 - ‘quoting Tupac and telling the brothers seriously how you’re gonna beat their ass’


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What an excellent episode. Dynamite has been consistently great for a few months.
9/10


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

The main event had entirely no reason to be that brutal and then they upload a video showing that it's all a big work on their YouTube.

Seems like these two went out there deliberately trying to "make a moment" and threw all logic out the window. Stupidly risky, done for no reason and embarrassing to watch.

Apologies to those who enjoyed. Just my 2 cents after all...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RomeoBlues said:


> The main event had entirely no reason to be that brutal and then they upload a video showing that it's all a big work on their YouTube.
> 
> Seems like these two went out there deliberately trying to "make a moment" and threw all logic out the window. Stupidly risky, done for no reason and embarrassing to watch.
> 
> Apologies to those who enjoyed. Just my 2 cents after all...


Here sir, have your 2c back - your money is no good in this store


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jade has massive potential but she needs a new finisher.


----------



## The Shin (Mar 18, 2021)

That feud has been going on for months, it has become increasingly personal, I really don't get how this could not have ended in some stipulation match? Lights Out Anything Goes seems perfect, and the match was absolutely awesome. Best women's match I have ever seen, and you could put this on a PPV as main event and noone would bat an eye. I wouldn't be surprised if Uncle Dave gave out stars like candy.

The only thing I didn't like was Cody winning via roll-up. Your arm is broken, man, what are you doing?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

-Cody/Penta
My pet peeve on the match: The Cop Killa/Kudo Driver/Vertebreaker is a banned move in a lot of places, it's one of the most devastating finishers one can have. Why the fucking hell is Cody doing it as a signature move? Fuck him. I like Cody but I've always though this move was special and should be rarely used. Could have been done better.

- Nice showing for Jade. As it should be.

- Rey vs Angelico was good, Angelico is so underrated.

- MJF rules. His best promo in a long time.

- Good showing for Mox and Eddie, don't care about the Bucks drama till they do something and stop fucking around.

- Britt/DMD delivered. By far AEW's top women's match and one of their top 3 MOTY so far.

Britt shouldn't give a crap about what Meltzer rates this, but this just makes me realize a lot of people backstage must actually legit care and talk about his rating, which is sad.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm not sure, everything besides the main event was just average in my opinion, besides the Pinacle promo (and maybe the Mox promo). Match wise just an average Dynamite. Why does Cody have to win? 10 man tag was just so boring. Two little people fighting over the TNT title next week, yeah...Kenny storyline with the GBs and JBs is just getting stale as fuck. Why should I still care? Do I need to watch Impact as well to understand all this?

And then the main event. It was a brutal match, brutal sequences, but honestly if this would be a male "anything goes" match the comments would be "ok so they did -spot- build the next -spot- and so on". This match was nothing else. Just preparing a table, a ladder, whatever, just to have an impact move. Britt blading half her head off for no reason, just rewatch the ladder spot, it didnt even hit that side of her head. Like I said cudos for risking your health out there, but there were plenty better wrestling matches, without any objects in the past. This match could have been done by any two women who were willing to blade themselves and take a couple of bumps. Nothing special for me and besides that, why should either Britt or Rosa lose any normal match from now on, when that is their limit?

Anyways, still great visuals for the match, crimson britt will be her new gimmick.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would say the Britt vs. Rosa main event last night was AEW's MOTY so far. AEW has had some pretty good matches this year but none of them broke into the category of undeniably great like this one did in my opinion.

And for wrestling overall it might be my personal #3, behind Okada vs. Ospreay and Balor vs. Dunne.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I would say the Britt vs. Rosa main event last night was AEW's MOTY so far. AEW has had some pretty good matches this year but none of them broke into the category of undeniably great like this one did in my opinion.
> 
> And for wrestling overall it might be my personal #, behind Okada vs. Ospreay and Balor vs. Dunne.


Agree. The only people downplaying this match are the WWE clown marks. If you didn't find this match immensely entertaining and fun, then I really don't want to read your opinions on anything else wrestling related. I want ECW level brutal matches, Attitude Era promos, adult themes, and good booking. And we are getting it all with what AEW is doing with Britt.

This was wrestling at its best, and an ode to what got it over immensely back in the Attitude Era with TLC matches/MickFoley bumps. We can only hope AEW is bringing that style back. Given the DX style promo last week with Kenny/callis, I think Tony is on the right track.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You must be a boring friend if you never have a laugh with your mates
> 
> there was two clear sections to that promo - section 1 - ‘look at us, we’re the best of buds’ / section 2 - ‘quoting Tupac and telling the brothers seriously how you’re gonna beat their ass’


Don't get personal dude. That's a shit debate tactic 

The first half of the promo pissed me off. Because its not the eddie Kingston comedy. Its WWE style comedy. Kingston is so much funnier than that. His above talking about some kid in kindergarten


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Great episode overall. It was as good if not better than last week's. Dynamites with story development and promos are always way better than the dynamite episodes featuring random 10 man tag matches. They should keep the shows story/promo heavy and the specials can be wrestling heavy imo. 

Absolutely loved the continuation of Bucks/Omega dissention. I was starting to think they dropped the idea. I can see Bucks and Mix vs Omega and Good Bros for the next big Dynamite special. Bucks need to turn heel there, end Moxley once and for all join Omega fully as a faction. 

Pinnacle intro and promo was done great. Although it doesn't make much sense as to why MJF had to join the Inner circle for 6 months to debut a new faction. But I guess it's a heel trying to save face because he couldn't fool Jericho and the Inner circle. The delivery from both MJF and Tully was gold. This is the faction for the future. 

Cody vs Penta was a good match, I didn't like the ending, but it didn't really hurt Penta all that much. I must say I feel kind of bad for Cody. He is out of the Elite. The pinnacle is MJFs stable.. idk what they have planned for him but his babyface run needs to freshen up. Or he probably will take time off for the baby and come back with a bang and something cool. 

Darby/Sting/Archer/Cage segment was good but felt a bit off. Its like everyone was coming out with their agenda. Cage seemed pissed at Taz, I like this new direction for him. Cage should go solo babyface and feud with Archer with Sting in his corner while Ricky Starks is the centerpiece of Team Taz. 

No Hangman on the show.. for a moment I thought Darby vs Hangman could be great, but I guess he's not officially DO so it's okay. 

Mainevent was amazing. One of the best women's matches I have watched and enjoyed. Its one of those very rare matches where you enjoy so much you don't care if it's the women or men in the ring. That's what women's revolution should be all about but never captured too often sadly. Don't tell us why women's wrestling should be the focus... Prove it. And that's what they did.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *Don't get personal dude. That's a shit debate tactic*
> 
> The first half of the promo pissed me off. Because its not the eddie Kingston comedy. Its WWE style comedy. Kingston is so much funnier than that. His above talking about some kid in kindergarten


I was being facetious


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


>


During the match, I literally thought "they better give these women a standing ovation in the back", and they did. Goddamn, what a match, hats off to these ladies. Also, it's a bit odd that they can just freely curse on their YT videos, but it sure makes great footage.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You thought that was cringe but your name is The Fiend.
> 
> 
> Holy irony


Yeah my name was made when he first came out and WWE had it right at first and of course they ruined it like everything else they do(Even though I love what Bliss turned into because of him) ....IDK why people have to attack me just because I didn't like it like everyone else. It had some cool spots and Britt was awesome wit her faces but it just seemed like they was just focusing on the blood more than anything and I feel like the announcers ruin it for me too.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Go watch your WWE kiddy shit then.
> 
> This what TV 14 gives you, if you can’t handle it, bye bye.


You AEW fans are so damn weird. Literally get so damn offensive when someone don't agree with the masses.....Weirdo


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Hey it's not for everyone, no need to apologise 👍 for me, that's exactly what I'm looking for in a weekly wrestling show and the main even was gold imo - so I feel for you
> 
> Edit - oh right just seen your post history, not a fan of AEW in general I see 🤣


I was when it first came out but when they started signing all these old timers and over did it with the inner circle along with Cody I just started not like it as much...Hopefully they start pushing stars like Cage and Archer more while having less stables (Miro needs to also go on his own too or hes gonna end up like he was in WWE. They need to just make him a monster and not do these goofy promos). The explosion was bad but TBH I like the Kingston face turn it was cringe last week how they explained but it got better this week forrsure wit the tag match

Edit another thing they need to do is get Hangman away from the Dark order and get the dark order away in general. Its a shame because when AEW first came out I thought Hangman was going to have big plans but now not so much. I loved his drinking gimmick and him just kicking ass..


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


>


This was cool but god can Tony shut up...Also im surprised Britt brought up Meltzer and hoping he gives it 5 stars. Idk why they care so much what that dweeb thinks but im biased because I don't like Meltzer lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> This was cool but god can Tony shut up...Also im surprised Britt brought up Meltzer and hoping he gives it 5 stars. Idk why they care so much what that dweeb thinks but im biased because I don't like Meltzer lol


That line about hoping Meltzer gave it 5 stars killed it. I´m now more convinced than ever that Meltzer is on the AEW payroll.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> That line about hoping Meltzer gave it 5 stars killed it. I´m now more convinced than ever that Meltzer is on the AEW payroll.


Yeah that was so out of nowhere and knowing how Meltzer is he prolly busted a nut just hearing that lol. Weird they care about his ratings so much.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Yeah that was so out of nowhere and knowing how Meltzer is he prolly busted a nut just hearing that lol. Weird they care about his ratings so much.


Because she mentioned his name, it´ll probably be a 5½ or 6 stars.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> I was when it first came out but when they started signing all these old timers and over did it with the inner circle along with Cody I just started not like it as much...Hopefully they start pushing stars like Cage and Archer more while having less stables (Miro needs to also go on his own too or hes gonna end up like he was in WWE. They need to just make him a monster and not do these goofy promos). The explosion was bad but TBH I like the Kingston face turn it was cringe last week how they explained but it got better this week forrsure wit the tag match
> 
> Edit another thing they need to do is get Hangman away from the Dark order and get the dark order away in general. Its a shame because when AEW first came out I thought Hangman was going to have big plans but now not so much. I loved his drinking gimmick and him just kicking ass..


Fair enough, I can appreciate your perspective now that you've expanded on it. I'm a big Hangman fan myself and yes his run is lacklustre at the moment - I genuinely think he's going to be a future star though and will be built up for a massive redemption storyline against Omega. I get that it's a divisive issue - some think he's being wasted whereas I'm happy to be patient and have faith.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega should stipulate he will not try to pin Sydal, or any other future scrubby opposition, for at least 10 minutes "to give them a sporting chance" to explain why the AEW World Champion is having 15+ minute matches with Dark mainstays. I mean I have no doubt it will be a well worked match, but there is a level disparity here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Actually don't like that aftermath video. Nothing to do with the content of it (they deserved that standing O), but all to do with the fact they are casually breaking kayfabe on official company channels. Omega being out there, heels and faces intermingling on camera... I just don't like this. Call me old fashioned and I admit kayfabe is dead for the most part, but you still need to protect _something_ and preserve some of the pro wrestling mystique. It feels more and more in both WWE and AEW that the wrestlers present themselves publicly as actors playing a role (WWE talents even use their real names on socials) and it makes it hard to stay invested in the universe they created. Because that's what pro wrestling is to me, I don't believe it's real, but like any good fictional TV show or movie, I want to suspend my disbelief for a couple of hours and feel so engrossed that it almost is real.

It's one thing I will always admire about most Japanese promotions (NJPW, NOAH, AJPW), even in 2021 you know zero about what's going on behind the curtain and they always protect the business, even on social media.

And also why MJF is amazing, because he's 24 and values the old ways more than guys double his age.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I was being facetious


Fair enough. My point still stands. Kingston is above talking about googly eyes. I'd expect it from castor not eddie


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Fair enough. My point still stands. Kingston is above talking about googly eyes. I'd expect it from castor not eddie


I was hype AF for Eddie turning face (until the explosion itself lol) but it's definitely a downgrade so far


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Shock Street said:


> I was hype AF for Eddie turning face (until the explosion itself lol) but it's definitely a downgrade so far


Eh he got his tough motherfucker points back with his selling after he got his leg crushed. Wanting to be by his boys side, swiping at omega etc. He didn't just lay and die like a bitch......again.

It was unscripted but how hard would it have been to compare gallows to this dude who ran with bad dudes but was a little slow and not too bright and one day he popped off in the wrong neighbourhood and they found his body in hells kitchen. Thats funny. In a sick way but its still funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Fair enough. My point still stands. Kingston is above talking about googly eyes. I'd expect it from castor not eddie


He was talking about gallows looking like the ‘special’ kid in class

basically calling him a big olde retard on live tv


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He was talking about gallows looking like the ‘special’ kid in class
> 
> basically calling him a big olde retard on live tv


He wasn´t too far off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So next week is:

Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
Tay Conti vs Nyla Rose
Darby Allin vs Silver
FTR & Spears vs Varsity Blondes & Dante Martin

Am I missing anything? Not the strongest line up, but we all know at this point that they usually deliver with lower tier cards. Looking forward to Tay Conti getting the biggest win of her career and the TNT Title match the most.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> So next week is:
> 
> Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
> Tay Conti vs Nyla Rose
> ...


I think Shida has to be on this show in some capacity after this week's main event, to show that she's still the champ


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Quick thoughts:

- Cody clearly has never watched Lucha Underground, since that armbreaker Penta does is supposed to be a very big deal. In that it’s injures the opponent and puts them on the shelve for weeks, and the ref will stop the match because your arm is visibly broken. Not some move you no sell to get the 3 count via a rollup. This whole “well wrestling’s fake, so who cares about selling lol” stuff that AEW does is going to come back to haunt them someday.

- Good to see Dani Jordyn again. I have a feeling that when she has a higher profile, she’s be a very good heel with her Real Mean Girl gimmick. But she sold the squash done by Jade Cargill well.

- Moxley-Kingston partnerships seems to be going place. And is it just me or are the Good Brothers lacking what they used to have in NJPW? Like they haven’t washed the WWE stink off yet.

- They are really going all out in trying to push Shawn Spears by calling him Double S now, aren’t they? But I dig the Pinnacle nevertheless.

- Kind of surprised that they are splitting up Team Taz so early. In NJPW, these groups tend to last a while before a member or two leaves.

-Also surprised that that Miro/Kip vs OC/Chuck match is not being blown off next week. Since Miro vs Kip seems to be the next story.

- Five star main event. That match did what the Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch failed to do: give AEW a distinct identity from WWE. Great job by all involved.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Actually don't like that aftermath video. Nothing to do with the content of it (they deserved that standing O), but all to do with the fact they are casually breaking kayfabe on official company channels. Omega being out there, heels and faces intermingling on camera... I just don't like this. Call me old fashioned and I admit kayfabe is dead for the most part, but you still need to protect _something_ and preserve some of the pro wrestling mystique. It feels more and more in both WWE and AEW that the wrestlers present themselves publicly as actors playing a role (WWE talents even use their real names on socials) and it makes it hard to stay invested in the universe they created. Because that's what pro wrestling is to me, I don't believe it's real, but like any good fictional TV show or movie, I want to suspend my disbelief for a couple of hours and feel so engrossed that it almost is real.
> 
> It's one thing I will always admire about most Japanese promotions (NJPW, NOAH, AJPW), even in 2021 you know zero about what's going on behind the curtain and they always protect the business, even on social media.
> 
> And also why MJF is amazing, because he's 24 and values the old ways more than guys double his age.


I agree. They should have a kayfabe account and a non-kayfabe account. You shouldn't use the same socials to promote storylines and then drop a behind the scenes vid on it.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show.

Awesome main event and personally I enjoyed the tag match. I'm really into Gallows atm. He's in amazing shape & having good performances. Wouldn't mind seeing vs Darby for the TNT title


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Great show.

Opener was good apart from the ending.

Tag match is what it is nothing more to say about that.

MJF and his groups segment was great. MJF cut a fire promo for sure. Not sure about the name atm though.

Mox/Kingston and Good Brothers match was enjoyable. Good fight and ending also was done well. So we may see young bucks going against their friends?

Main event was awesome. 10/10. Both women worked an outstanding match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass i know what he was going for it just didn't land


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

6/10 show. I thought it was alright. Mjfs new stable stood out. Tully and MJF is a beast combo on the mic.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It feels more and more in both WWE and AEW that the wrestlers present themselves publicly as actors playing a role (WWE talents even use their real names on socials) and it makes it hard to stay invested in the universe they created. Because that's what pro wrestling is to me, I don't believe it's real, but like any good fictional TV show or movie, I want to suspend my disbelief for a couple of hours and feel so engrossed that it almost is real.


I don’t understand this. What exactly are you wanting to disbelieve?

AEW presented and sold Britt/Rosa as a realistic brutal UFC style fight. Lot of commentators felt it had more violence in it than most UFC fights. So the ending of that match was sort of like 2 UFC fighters fighting to the end, each giving it their all, and then the locker room congratulates them for the performance. That stuff doesn’t need to be kept behind the curtain. 

You don’t even need kayfabe to get over now. You need violent matches, great promo work, and coherent storytelling. 

And the movie Beyond the Mat showed this exact behind the scenes set up after Mick Foley’s brutal match where he took a million chairshots. There’s nothing left to protect. I don’t need make believe characters. I need legit badasses putting their lives on the line, and then real interviews afterwards makes it even more compelling.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I love Brian Cage, but did anyone notice how short he was standing next to Sting who is like 6 foot 1 in real life? I think Cage is around 5 foot 10 to be honest. Average height, but I think he would look so out of place against most of the big guys on the WWE roster for example.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't get personal dude. That's a shit debate tactic
> 
> The first half of the promo pissed me off. Because its not the eddie Kingston comedy. Its WWE style comedy. Kingston is so much funnier than that. His above talking about some kid in kindergarten


Dean Ambrose comedy act incoming...


zkorejo said:


> Pinnacle intro and promo was done great. Although it doesn't make much sense as to why MJF had to join the Inner circle for 6 months to debut a new faction. But I guess it's a heel trying to save face because he couldn't fool Jericho and the Inner circle. The delivery from both MJF and Tully was gold. This is the faction for the future.


MJF joined the Inner Circle to “learn how to be a team player”. Those were his words on Day 1. His intentions were always to learn from the inside how to build and run a faction. It isn’t his fault that Chris Jericho, the Inner Circle, the commentators, and us as fans painted his intentions with the old wrestling trope of joining the heel faction only to kick out the leader later.

This was a case of very well developed, long term storytelling.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Dean Ambrose comedy act incoming...
> 
> MJF joined the Inner Circle to “learn how to be a team player”. Those were his words on Day 1. His intentions were always to learn from the inside how to build and run a faction. It isn’t his fault that Chris Jericho, the Inner Circle, the commentators, and us as fans painted his intentions with the old wrestling trope of joining the heel faction only to kick out the leader later.
> 
> This was a case of very well developed, long term storytelling.


But didnt he said he joined to destroy it from the inside. What you said makes more sense.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> But didnt he said he joined to destroy it from the inside. What you said makes more sense.


He can’t be the top heel faction as long as the Inner Circle is there. They would eventually stand in the way of his eventual chase to winning titles.

But yeah, I didn’t like MJF’s weak explanation of wanting to destroy it from the inside. That does not at all compute with the story that has been told thus far.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> So next week is:
> 
> Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
> Tay Conti vs Nyla Rose
> ...


Hopefully Tay wins and gets a title match with Shida. Shida/Tay would be a good April feud for the title, then after that they can build for DoN3. After the last Dynamite both Rosa and Britt deserves to be in the title picture. I'd make it a triple threat at DoN3 with Shida, Rosa and Britt.


----------

